# bullet for boar



## cgasch (Oct 4, 2005)

What would be my best choice of bullet for large boars up to 300 yds?

cgasch


----------



## cgasch (Oct 4, 2005)

I forgoy to say that i use a 7mm rem mag.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have


----------



## razorbackrandy (Nov 4, 2005)

I hunt hogs in north Georgia, and they get on up past 300lbs, i have never had a shot at that distance before and the only time i ever shot a 7mm mag was at a very large boar at about 200yrds. I purchased Rem, core loct 175 gr, in case I went elk or something, was getting ready to pull on some shoats for a BBQ when this monster walked out, at first i thought 1 of my calves had gotten out, he was well above those 200 pounders. Having never shot that or any other 7mm i was not prepared for the recoil, thought it was about like the 270, holy cow was that a surprise!!! I thought i had missed, all the others were going everywhere and the big one was gone. Went over to look for blood, and he was stone out !! It went thru side to side.I have shot large ones before at much closer range with the 375win with200gr and my 243 with core loct 100gr and many of them have made a short runs. There are a myriad of bullets to chose from failsafe,barnes x, a frames. Id consider a boat tail sciroco. great article about bullets in this issue of Rifle sporting arms mag. WWW. riflemagazine.com good luck, by the way, a used oil burlap cloth around a tree will bring them to it, they like to rub on it. dirtier the better.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would use a 162gr Hornady Interlock for your boar hunting. It is a heavier bullet and at about 2900-3000 this will penatrate enough but not blow through a tree after it left your boar. Good bullets and they are accurate also use them alot.


----------

